# Futter für Feedern an der Donau



## richard (7. Juni 2005)

Bald habe ich Urlaub und dann komme ich endlich mehr zum Fischen |supergri . Ich werde an der Donau OÖ/Abwinden mit der Feeder fischen und überlege, wie das beste Korbfutter dazu ausschaut. Vornweg, es soll auf Nasen, Barben und Brassen gehen. Ich habe da ein schon antiquiertes Rezept für Futtermaterial für den strömungsarmen Staubereich, und bitte Euch um Eure Meinung dazu :m , weitere Anregungen und Ideen,  sowie um Vorschläge für die schnellere Strömung, unterhalb des Kraftwerkes.

3 Kreise Rübenmelasse
6 Hände Paniermehl
1 Hand Copramelasse
1 Hand Maismehl
1 Hand Hanfmehl
Saft von einer Dose Mais
das ganze mal durchmischen
Dann 1 Hand Mais
Maden (zerdrückt und ganz)
Regenwürmer (ganz und zerschnitten)
darüber 1 Hand X-21 rot
Wasser und fertig

Schon jemand mit geriebenem Parmesan probiert? 
Bitte um weitere Anregungen

Danke
Ritschie


----------



## Drohne (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Futter für Feedern an der Donau*

Hallo Richard!|wavey: 

Bei Deiner Mischung fehlt etwas wichtiges, nähmlich Bienenhonig. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle nur die Hälfte Melasse nehmen und dafür etwa 1/4 kg Bienenhonig dazu nehmen. Ich gebe in mein Lockfutter auch noch sehr gerne einige Löfferl Blütenpollen dazu. Die Mischung verteuert sich damit nur unwesentlich,riecht großartig und scheckt mit Sicherheit Deinen Zielfischen

Mega Petri dazu und liebe Grüße von Drohne#6 



			
				richard schrieb:
			
		

> Bald habe ich Urlaub und dann komme ich endlich mehr zum Fischen |supergri . Ich werde an der Donau OÖ/Abwinden mit der Feeder fischen und überlege, wie das beste Korbfutter dazu ausschaut. Vornweg, es soll auf Nasen, Barben und Brassen gehen. Ich habe da ein schon antiquiertes Rezept für Futtermaterial für den strömungsarmen Staubereich, und bitte Euch um Eure Meinung dazu :m , weitere Anregungen und Ideen, sowie um Vorschläge für die schnellere Strömung, unterhalb des Kraftwerkes.
> 
> 3 Kreise Rübenmelasse
> 6 Hände Paniermehl
> ...


----------



## richard (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Futter für Feedern an der Donau*

Servus Drohne

An Bienehonig hätte ich ganz sicher nicht gedacht! Jetzt wo Du es schreibst, hört sich das ganze natürlich sehr schmackhaft an #6 . ¼ Kilo auf wie viel Kilo Futter |kopfkrat ? 
Also den Honig und die flüssige Melasse zuerst – dann das ganze andere Zeugs in der Reihenfolge dazu – gut durchmischen – und Mahlzeit den lieben Fischen |supergri .
Also nachdem Du Imkermeister bist, ist klar woher Du den Honig hast, aber woher nimmst Du die Blütenpollen |kopfkrat . (Wenns auch blöd klingt: Aber ich bin die meiste Zeit ein „degenerierter Stadtmensch“; leider – Nur im Sommer gibt’s Abwechslung an der Donau oder in den Wäldern auf der Suche nach Schwammerln) |supergri . 
Schönen Dank 
Ritschie


----------



## Drohne (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Futter für Feedern an der Donau*



			
				richard schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Drohne
> 
> An Bienehonig hätte ich ganz sicher nicht gedacht! Jetzt wo Du es schreibst, hört sich das ganze natürlich sehr schmackhaft an #6 . ¼ Kilo auf wie viel Kilo Futter |kopfkrat ?
> Also den Honig und die flüssige Melasse zuerst – dann das ganze andere Zeugs in der Reihenfolge dazu – gut durchmischen – und Mahlzeit den lieben Fischen |supergri .
> ...


 
*Servus Ritschie!|wavey: :m *
Kurz zu Honig und Pollen!
Honig hat etwa um ein drittel mehr Süßkraft als Zucker. Meinen Angelplatz für Karpfen füttere ich einige Tage vor der Session mit folgenden Zutaten: 
Ein 5l Kübel wird mit etwa 1/2 kg Mais, 1/ 2 kg Maisschrott -beides ein bis zwei Tage einweichen- in 5 kg Topf kurz aufkochen lassen, unmittelbar darauf etwa 1/4 kg Honig -kann durchaus auch billiger vom Hofer sein, kostet etwas weniger als 1 € - und zwei Esslöffel Blütenpollen dazu, auch nicht teuer -bekommst Du eigentlich in jedem Laden. Falls Du noch Mehl von Kürbiskernplatten übrig hast, bitte etwas dazu geben, das ganze zudecken und ziehen lassen. Durch Honig entsteht ein unglaublicher angenehmer Geruch und durch dem Blütenpollen eine ausgesprochen auffällig orange -hat nix mit einer gewissen Partei zu tun- Farbe. 
Bitte Versuch dies als einmal Lockmittel, Du wirst überrascht vom Ergebnis sein. 

Mega Petri, wünscht Dir Drohne


----------



## fishmike (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Futter für Feedern an der Donau*

Hallo,

eure Rezepte hören sich echt super an, nachdem ich jetzt ganzen Tag an der Donau in Abwinden war und keinen einzigen Biss hatte bin ich motiviert einmal richtig anzufüttern. Ich war nicht der einzige der den ganzen Tag nix gefangen hat, zur Zeit geht wegen Wassermangels überhaupt nichts!!

Was mich bei eurem Rezept interessiert ist wo ihr das alles herbekommt?
Wo gibt es Kürbiskernplatten oder Copramelasse und das ganze Zeugs??
Was du für deine Futterkorbfüllung probieren kannst ist statt dem Saft des Dosenmais einfach den Mais pürieren, aber nicht zu fein.

@richard: sag mir wann du an der Donau in Abwinden bist, vielleicht hab ich ja zeit, dann komm ich vorbei!


----------



## Drohne (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Futter für Feedern an der Donau*



			
				fishmike schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> eure Rezepte hören sich echt super an, nachdem ich jetzt ganzen Tag an der Donau in Abwinden war und keinen einzigen Biss hatte bin ich motiviert einmal richtig anzufüttern. Ich war nicht der einzige der den ganzen Tag nix gefangen hat, zur Zeit geht wegen Wassermangels überhaupt nichts!!
> 
> ...


 
*Hallo Fishmike!*

Kürbiskernplatten bekommst Du von den Steirischen Ölmühlen

Melasse -pfui Teifl noamol, des fressen die Karpfen nur wenns nix anderes kriegen- von den Zuckerfabriken

LG Drohne


----------

